# July Photo Contest - Official Calendar Photos - Submissions



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Submit your photos until 12:00 am on July 8th (the end of June 7th...).

Please include with your submission your username and your golden's name.

July themes - ideas: no school, road trips, fun in the sun, swimming, Fourth of July, Barbaques... These are just suggestions, but again, it's all about what July means to you.

You can submit your picture in this thread or e-mail it to me at [email protected]. If you submit your photo via e-mail, *please include your username and dog's name.*

Any questions, let me know...

Again, here's the _official_ Calendar Contest rules:

Official Calendar Contest Rules (Golden Retriever Forum Calendar Photo Contest Official Rules) (Golden Retriever Forum Calendar Photo Contest Official Rules) (Golden Retriever Forum Calendar Photo Contest Official Rules)


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

*Baby Putz*

Ok, I'll go first! This is Putz last July - his first summer and first crack at a swimming pool!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

LOLOLOL Now that is just too cute! Hard to believe that was a year ago. Little big man grew up. Great photo, love his bandana!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a sweetie!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Asha & Hudson - Togetherness*

This photo was taken shortly after Hudson's arrival into Asha's life and learning to play together.


----------



## SALI (Jun 5, 2007)

He is too cute


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Shyla


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Deleted.......


----------



## Leecaouette (Jan 16, 2007)

*Riley at the Beach * 1st Beach-Newport, Rhode Island**

Riley 
(Leecaouette)


----------



## Mandyjac (Apr 5, 2007)

Roadtrip? Sweeeeeet. Just let me know when we get there.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

*From Abby*

I love a July boat ride!


----------



## routedriver (Mar 30, 2007)

*Balancing act*

Can I go In


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Nemo*

My floatie...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Kuddles & Us*

Wanna join Us?


----------



## GoldenFrost (May 27, 2005)

Which way to the beach
Larz on a mission


----------



## GoldenBlu (Jun 5, 2007)

*Blu*

Blu relaxing on a summer evening on a beach in South Haven, MI


----------



## GoldenFrost (May 27, 2005)

Are we there yet


----------



## GoldenFrost (May 27, 2005)

How Ontario dogs spend summer time


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*rachel*

rachel's submission, a wet golden and a hose...on a hot day!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

This is Buddy at the beach in Korea. I remember this was taken on one of our dog club outings. OH, he had a such a good time that day


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Vic! Ha ha .... Buddy is saying are you coming in Mom ???


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jester loves a roadtrip...he can almost taste the sweet summer air!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Here is our submission of Kia:


----------



## Tanyansgold (Feb 27, 2007)

Here are a few of my little girl Tanyan. Hope you enjoy.
Tracy


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Tanyansgold, only one picture per member, please.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Jack


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Diving for her toy!.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is Maggie & Beamer:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Here is Maggie & Beamer:


OH Mary, now that is a photo. I love how Beamer is looking over Maggie's body. He looks as though he is standing on his hind legs leaning on Maggs. I love this photo. I am thinking this has my vote. Love it. Love the Maggs anyway. But this photo cracks me up. Love it. Something different. I would say this constitutes multiple goldens. Great shot.


----------



## potatolover (Jan 12, 2007)

My entry: Genki's balancing act:


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 20, 2005)

*Our boys CJ and Gage*

My favorite photo of our boys CJ and Gage! 


Darkhorse
NB, Canada


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Shianna says July is also for fireworks and love


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Jester loves a roadtrip...he can almost taste the sweet summer air!


That is a very cool pic!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

goldenluver said:


> Shianna says July is also for fireworks and love


I have always loved this photo since the first time I saw it in CHATS. Once again, Nancy, great shot.


----------



## Dino (Jun 24, 2007)

Yippee!!! It's Summer!!! Here's Dino with his ears in the wind and front paws in the air.


----------



## margarite martin (Apr 19, 2005)

*Lacey*

Lacey is a 2 year old golden retreiver. She just loves to run and play outside. Here she is with a little bit of snow on her nose and neck..taken in April 2007!


----------



## MattyP (Apr 10, 2007)

Username: MattyP
Dog's Name: Morrison

With Canada Day this Sunday I thought we could use some Canadian content. This is Morrison - he's almost 4 months in this picture on the way back from the cottage on Georgian Bay.


----------



## margarite martin (Apr 19, 2005)

Here's Lacey, she is 2 years old and loves the outdoors, see the snow on her nose and neck? Taken in April 2007 @ Cartwright, Labrador.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think the theme is suppose to be summertime.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I just realized it says to post your username and dog's name with your entry LOL.

Well... I'm GoldenLover84, and my dog's name is Tucker. :

Let me know if I can even enter that picture. People probably won't wanna see a Sepia-colored photo on their calendar.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I have always loved this photo since the first time I saw it in CHATS. Once again, Nancy, great shot.


Thank you Donna


----------



## gmlandrum (Oct 9, 2006)

*Tawny's Birthday Party*

All Tawny wanted for her 3rd Birthday is to romp in the waves at the beach


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

It's old - it's fuzzy but I just had to share it. (This photo was taken 15 years ago.)

My previous Golden -Jake (4/26/88-4/26/05)- Bless him - he was such a love.

This for sure is what July is all about!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> It's old - it's fuzzy but I just had to share it. (This photo was taken 15 years ago.)
> 
> My previous Golden -Jake (4/26/88-4/26/05)- Bless him - he was such a love.
> 
> This for sure is what July is all about!


Jake sure was beautiful, inside and out. That sure is a sweet picture. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## So Cal Kat (Jul 20, 2005)

Sierra and Obie on their first trip to Yosemite....

So Cal Kat


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow what scenery and what a picture. They are beautiful and such good posers.

Hooch


----------



## oscarsmum (Feb 16, 2007)

Mandyjac said:


> Roadtrip? Sweeeeeet. Just let me know when we get there.


god that brings back memeories oscar used to hang out on the parcel shelf till he realised he wasnt gonna fit in there any longer


----------



## oscarsmum (Feb 16, 2007)

So Cal Kat said:


> Sierra and Obie on their first trip to Yosemite....
> 
> So Cal Kat


ok which way now???????


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

*Those hot dog days of summer*

This is Pippa.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

So Cal Kat said:


> Sierra and Obie on their first trip to Yosemite....
> 
> So Cal Kat


 
What a fabulous photo!! I want to go to Yosemite


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i know it's very blurry, but this is Faith enjoying the summer grass.


----------



## NancyLu (Jul 28, 2006)

*The Lazy Hazy Crazy Days of Summer*








[/IMG]


One of my favorite photos of Summer Lynn basking in the sunshine.


----------



## daileydiane (Dec 28, 2006)

*Riley is the cutest!*




Leecaouette said:


> Riley
> (Leecaouette)


 Riley is the cutest!


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Maya & Marley, found them posing while we were setting up the campsite in Aspen, CO.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Here is Rosco....Sorry if it's too big.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Erin camping by the lake in her tent


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

*July photo contest*

Jemma - can we go back in the water, now?

cheers


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Well...this year July means, Carson is in a bandage on his front left foot....so here's our pic!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Aw, poor CarsonRoo


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Aw, poor CarsonRoo


Hey...you remembered one of his nicknames!!!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello to everyone,
What a great bunch of pictures!
Kia, Genki, Nemo, The Ontario dogs, Putz, and Riley, I could go on and on!
I am stuck trying to decide which picture to send in.
Anyone care to give me their opinion ?
With 200 pictures on our front page of the website, I have narrowed it
down to FIVE!
If you would like to take a look, offer your opinion, our website is
http://www.petsonsale.com/members/goldrocks/index.html

GoldRocksMom (Kimberly)


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

I have been busy lately and not been posting, but here is Bailey our first weekend at our new cottage on our new dock in Eastern Ontario.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

*my submission*

I decided what the heck, I will enter the contest for the first time. The boyz love the new pool, and they love to go fishing. Frequently they have a little disagreement about who actually caught it!! I love this pic....Sampson is on the left, and Murphy on the right.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maisie and Benji enjoying the sun and in anticipation!


----------



## Tucker's Mom (Jun 25, 2007)

*Tucker Kayaking*

*I hope I uploaded these images correctly. These are two photos of Tucker and me in the Kayak yesterday. My husband and I love to kayak with the pup in the high Sierras. Tucker loves it.*




*














*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I believe the photos are suppose to be of golden's only , no people in the picture..... Great photo's tho


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Here is a picture of my daughter, Debbie's Golden Mason laying in the creek behind their house










Jazzys Mom


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2007)

*No school- no worries 8)*


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

wilki5 said:


> Maisie and Benji enjoying the sun and in anticipation!


'What a great pic.

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Kai said:


> *No school- no worries 8)*


Although the people from the other site know how much I love to see a golden stretch it out ona jump. LOL Love that shot!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

*Gracie Steals my bath...*

I was running the bath for myself, and putting some laundry away. I am on the other side of the house, and I think I hear splashing... Gracie was in there with a shoe, a ball, a squeeze toy alligator, and a squeeze toy foot. All within about 5 minutes. She is QUICK. She was in there splashing around and diving for her toys.... I turned on the jacuzzi so it would make a bunch of bubbles and she had a blast. My entire bathroom got soaked... but it was so funny I just could not get angry. My neat piles of laundry still waiting thier turns got totally soaked. I took a bunch of pictures and also a video that I just uploaded to Utube... once I figure that out, I will post a link because it is hilarious. 

I need to read about how to make the pictures display biggerr..... cause this one is too small to appreciate... There is another one of her in there chasing her tail and she actually caught it...

Gracie is almost 6 months old and is about 55-60 lbs. She is so much fun!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Pilotsmom said:


> I was running the bath for myself, and putting some laundry away. I am on the other side of the house, and I think I hear splashing... Gracie was in there with a shoe, a ball, a squeeze toy alligator, and a squeeze toy foot. All within about 5 minutes. She is QUICK. She was in there splashing around and diving for her toys.... I turned on the jacuzzi so it would make a bunch of bubbles and she had a blast. My entire bathroom got soaked... but it was so funny I just could not get angry. My neat piles of laundry still waiting thier turns got totally soaked. I took a bunch of pictures and also a video that I just uploaded to Utube... once I figure that out, I will post a link because it is hilarious.
> 
> I need to read about how to make the pictures display biggerr..... cause this one is too small to appreciate... There is another one of her in there chasing her tail and she actually caught it...
> 
> Gracie is almost 6 months old and is about 55-60 lbs. She is so much fun!



I have to say what a true golden mom... sees the golden baby doing something she shouldn't be doing and mom goes and grabs the camera and encourages it!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

What the heck. I don't usually enter these contests because my photos aren't that exceptional, they're certainly not as exceptional as so many I see here. But just for fun ....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Jo Ellen said:


> What the heck. I don't usually enter these contests because my photos aren't that exceptional, they're certainly not as exceptional as so many I see here. But just for fun ....


Great shot. This month is going to be a tough one to pick who to vote for


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Jo Ellen

That is absolutely beautiful and just for the record.....your pictures of Daisy are 100% fantastic and frankly, I think any one of them could win. You always take such amazing shots of her. ( pst...this is one of my personal favorites  )


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a simply beautiful face - I love that photo!


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

*That face is beautiful!*

Jo Ellen,
I LOVE this picture! Its perfect! Your dog is beautiful!

Julie



Jo Ellen said:


> What the heck. I don't usually enter these contests because my photos aren't that exceptional, they're certainly not as exceptional as so many I see here. But just for fun ....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm gonna change my entry cuz if for some reason, though it's not likely, that I would win, I think the Sepia color would look weird amungst a full color calendar.










That's my new one... makes me laugh...LOL.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I think I may have missed the deadline, if so just disregard. I got a little confused.

Marshab1 and Tinkerbell


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Six hours left to submit photos....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I just realized it says to post your username and dog's name with your entry LOL.
> 
> Well... I'm GoldenLover84, and my dog's name is Tucker. :
> 
> Let me know if I can even enter that picture. People probably won't wanna see a Sepia-colored photo on their calendar.


That's mainly for submitting via e-mail. If it's submitted in the thread, I've got your username. Sometimes I can't figure out a dog's name, which is why in the voting threads you might see just the member's name....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ah, well... I didn't know if you knew Tucker when ya saw him  LOL j/k.

Did you get my memo bout changin' the pic? even though the new one isn't any better LOL.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

July means.... I have flowers growing out in my yard!

Parker-hgatesy


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's exactly the one I wanted you to pick !!!

Very nice


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I believe the photos are suppose to be of golden's only , no people in the picture..... Great photo's tho


Yep...you're right.... And I've missed a couple of them coming in, but I'm PMing them all for a last minute submission...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Jo Ellen said:


> What the heck. I don't usually enter these contests because my photos aren't that exceptional, they're certainly not as exceptional as so many I see here. But just for fun ....


It's not always about winning, anyways......All the pictures are great to see.

I haven't even come close to winning yet, but it's worth it just to see the other pictures.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> That's my new one... makes me laugh...LOL.


I think this one is a funner picture anyway...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> I think I may have missed the deadline, if so just disregard. I got a little confused.
> 
> Marshab1 and Tinkerbell


Nope....you have until Midnight tonight, my time.

I'm slowly bumping our deadlines up, so we can get Novembers vote done in time to still get calendars done before Christmas....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Did you get my memo bout changin' the pic? even though the new one isn't any better LOL.


I like the new picture. In my opinion, it's funner....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow.....lots of great pictures this month. I'm gonna have a busy night getting the polls posted....


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

If it's not too late - I need to replace my son with Jake as kadiddles are not allowed - sorry about that!

This is Griffyn - 

Schools out and I'm looking for fun!
*Anybody Home?*


----------

